# CA HSR UCD Map



## leemell (Jul 11, 2014)

The University of California Davis has produced an interactive and phased map of HSR construction. The map includes overlays of income and risk, unemployment, farm land conversion, and topography.


----------



## leemell (Jul 11, 2014)

This map puts some reality and graphical truth to the arguments about the CAHSR project.


----------

